# Samba Browser and msn client

## cr0nos

I just moved from freeBSD to gentoo, and I like it so far, but there are 3 things I miss: gnomba (xsmbrowser would do as well), kmsn (or any msn client) and setiathome (to the astronomer in me  :Wink:  )

Have I just misread? are there any alternatives to these packages? There are more ports coming, right?

I hope the forum support is just as good as the (meta) distro it self   :Very Happy: 

----------

## klieber

 *cr0nos wrote:*   

> kmsn (or any msn client)

 

I'm assuming you mean MSN Messenger (as opposed to MSN ISP service)  If so, check out GAIM.  It does MSN, Yahoo, AOL, ICQ, Jabber, etc., etc.  It absolutely rocks.

 *cr0nos wrote:*   

> There are more ports coming, right?

 

Gentoo can always use more package maintainers  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## cr0nos

yeah I meant a client for MSN messenger. I used kmsn in freeBSD.

I will try out gaim soon,then.

That will solve that problem, but what about samba? I have heard that konqueror can browse samba, but I want a pure samba browser.

And if someone tells me how, I would be glad to give package maintaining a go  :Wink: 

----------

## zerogeny

the closest thing is Linneighborhood (not sure on the spelling)...

----------

## Jeevz

 *klieber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean MSN Messenger (as opposed to MSN ISP service)  If so, check out GAIM.  It does MSN, Yahoo, AOL, ICQ, Jabber, etc., etc.  It absolutely rocks.
> 
> 

 

Agreed, Gaim is a great program.

----------

## klieber

I should have also mentioned that Gaim is already in the Gentoo Portage system.  So, trying it is as easy as:

emerge gaim

 :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## garrontmo

xfsamba which is part of xfce is a pretty good samba browser. Your going to need to "emerge xfce" and then just run "xfsamba"

----------

## lude

 *cr0nos wrote:*   

> ...3 things I miss: gnomba

 

What's wrong with just installing gnomba?

Gnomba Page on SourceForge

----------

## cr0nos

 *lude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What's wrong with just installing gnomba?
> 
> Gnomba Page on SourceForge

 

Nothing wrong with it. I just missed it in the ports. I can install most programs manually, but one of the reasons for using gentoo is the portage system  :Wink: 

And I knew gaim was in ports, I just didn`t know it did MSN.

I will try and emerge all of packages described above. I have plenty space.

----------

## DarkEddie

I used to use gnomba but when I switched to KDE I found Komba (Komba2). Works great !

Just emerge komba2.

----------

## cr0nos

 *DarkEddie wrote:*   

> I used to use gnomba but when I switched to KDE I found Komba (Komba2). Works great !
> 
> Just emerge komba2.

 

Looks like I am going to have quite a collection of samba browser   :Very Happy: 

Has anybody tried any gnome2 (garnome,beta 3) on gentoo? I am thinking about trying garnome, and it would be nice if anybody has experience on the subject.

Kde3 is nice, with AA fonts and all, but I prefer gnome.

----------

## cr0nos

I found kmsn now. it has changed name to kmerlin. I guess the  freeBSD ports wasn`t all too updated on that one.

I have just downloaded gaim, and I can only see options for icq,aim and toc (what is that?).

----------

## lk42pro

hi, i tried emerge --pretend gaim and i find out its going to install most of the gnome files since the dependency....i don't want that....but if i install with USE"-gnome" i get an error saying i am missing a file in the source...(i forgot the name)....what should/can i do?

----------

## static

Gaim is awesome. Just great. The reason you only see those is because you need to to go to the plugins dialog and select which protocols you want it to load - you'll see libmsn and libicq, etc.

----------

## lk42pro

 *static wrote:*   

> Gaim is awesome. Just great. The reason you only see those is because you need to to go to the plugins dialog and select which protocols you want it to load - you'll see libmsn and libicq, etc.

 

do i have to create multiple accounts to be able to usq icq+msn+aim?

can't keep them all under 1 account?

----------

## friedmud

If you are using KDE just use konq to browse the network.  In the address box (at the top) just put:

smb://nameofcomputer

Just like you do in windows.  It is really fast and really convenient.

Note that you might have to setup your smb stuff in the KDE control panel and you might need to emerge samba and set it up (by setting up smb.conf in /etc/smb).

Derek

----------

## cr0nos

 *friedmud wrote:*   

> If you are using KDE just use konq to browse the network.  In the address box (at the top) just put:
> 
> smb://nameofcomputer
> 
> Just like you do in windows.  It is really fast and really convenient.
> ...

 

that`s all nice, but what if I am on a network where I don`t know the name of all the other computers?

----------

## dArkMaGE

well, if youre using kde you can try using lisa or reslisa, both of which will scan your network for other computers running network services (such as samba)

they both can be set up through the kde control panel, although ill warn you now that they have had a tendency in the past (at least for me) to not work all the time.

once you have set up either one you can access reslisa by typing in rlan:/ in konqueror and for lisa using lan:/localhost

as far as additional setup is concerned you need to add lisa into your local setup script so it starts at boot time and for reslisa you need to just run the reslisa binary once so it can set itself up (such as by typing ln -s /usr/kde/3/bin/reslisa ~/.kde3/Autostart)

hope that helps

----------

## pjp

 *cr0nos wrote:*   

>  ... and setiathome (to the astronomer in me  )
> 
> 

 

Has anyone done anything with SETI?  All i've found are the following:

```
./x11-misc/gkrellm-seti

./x11-misc/gkrellm-seti/files/digest-gkrellm-seti-0.7.0

./x11-misc/gkrellm-seti/gkrellm-seti-0.7.0.ebuild
```

I'm guessing thats not actually SETI, but rather some GUI thing for it.  

While I'm at it, is there anyplace that describes the packages in /usr/portage?

----------

## squanto

I am not totally sure, but I think if you go to the seti site, they have seti for *nix, and you can compile and install it yourself. They aslo have an Xwindows util that lets you see the pretty colors like in other os's, but it is not needed to run the client.

http://setiathome.ssl.berkeley.edu/unix.html

-Andrew

----------

## Daemon

i installed gaim but there seems to be no support for MSN. the only protocols i can choose from when creating an account are AIM/ICQ and TOC. is there an additional thing to be done to get MSN protocol support?

----------

## cr0nos

you have to load the right stuff. Not hard if you read the man, homepage or just fool around with it.

Dtun3z and I have been working on an ebuild for gnomba, we will submit it soon, so look out for it. 

we are also working on ebuilds for photopc and xmp.

----------

